# Paph data sheets done!



## silence882 (Jun 10, 2006)

They're done! Well the first draft, anyway:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/index.html

--Stephen


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 10, 2006)

Definitely one of the premier slipper orchid resources on the web. Very impressive. Let me know if you need/want help with the Cypripediums (if you're even planning on doing those, too).


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Definitely one of the premier slipper orchid resources on the web. Very impressive. Let me know if you need/want help with the Cypripediums (if you're even planning on doing those, too).



I hope he is. Phrags, also!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 10, 2006)

So, Stephen... Think you can give us the inside scoop on future slipperorchids.info projects?


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Stephen,

Thanks for the link. I love you website so much good info.


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2006)

Indeed, this is a great site. I hope we can all continue to help and work together on it in any way possible! 

I started a resource page of links in this section also. People are welcome to add to it (slipperochids.info is in already!)


----------



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)

What a great site Stephen, and so much work! Thanks for all the work you've put into it!


----------



## silence882 (Jun 10, 2006)

As always, the more slipper pics, the better!

At the moment I am working on a set of placemarks for Google earth showing where paphs are found.

--Stephen


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Fantastic job Stephen, really excellent work


----------



## johnndc (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a Web guy, have done a lot of Web consulting, and I say that site is cool! Good job.


----------



## DavidH (Jun 14, 2006)

*Great Information!*

Stephen,

great job on the website! A lot of really good information there. Thank you for your effort!


----------



## silence882 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the support, guys! I have uploaded scans of two books if anyone's interested:

Sander's Hybrid List, 1927 (20 Mb):
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Sander1927.pdf

Genera and Species of Orchidaceous Plants, by J.H. Lindley (27 Mb):
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Lindley1840.pdf

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool,

Thanks for the books Stephen. I love the new layout. =) Great Job!


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

Stephen, when did you put in the primary hybrids? Somehow I had missed those and was just peeking through. Very useful!! (and easier to find than some other sites!)


----------



## silence882 (Jun 24, 2006)

The primary pics were added starting about a month ago, I think...

At the moment, I'm error-checking the Paph sheets and setting up the structure for the Phrag data sheets.

--Stephen


----------



## Wogga (Jun 24, 2006)

as i've told you before, stephen - very nice. definitely nice to see it constantly growing and adapting (like a certain group of plants...)


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

silence882 said:


> ... and setting up the structure for the Phrag data sheets.
> 
> --Stephen




Wahooo!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2006)

Stephen, your site continues to amaze me every time I visit it. It is truly becoming an outstanding resource for slipper orchid enthusiasts! :clap:


----------

